# Female Viagra pending FDA approval this week



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

The FDA is pondering approval of Flibanserin yet again. This is the 4th time it's been presented for approval since 2006 when Boehringer Ingelheim initially repackaged their quick-acting antidepressant, flibanserin, as a libido enhancing drug for women. The drug appears to have either minimal or moderately better results than placebo depending on which side of the argument is asked. Even though the results are not very convincing, it looks like the FDA is set to approve it for sale this week.

Below is an excerpt from an article I found in the Washington Post. ?Female Viagra? could get FDA approval this week - The Washington Post The author asks some of the same questions we ask of TAM men who question their wife's low libido.


_"The path for flibanserin, made by Sprout Pharmaceuticals, has been a rocky one, in part because the science of desire is little understood, and in part because there is disagreement on what constitutes "normal" sexual desire. Once a host of other common factors for flagging desire are ruled out - medical conditions, sex-hormone depletion, relationship troubles, some antidepressants, cultural or religious messages, poor body image - questions remain.

*Is it mismatched libido with a partner with a higher sex drive, as some contend? Is monogamy just boring? Or is it biology?" 
*_​

But it was the last question that I post as food for thought or discussion, whichever.....

_And the biggest question: *how will the ability to pop a pill change the nature of sex, relationships and intimacy?*_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Kind of funny, when this drug first went to trials and attempted approval by the FDA, some of the men reviewing the issue were afraid that if this drug worked "too well" then we'd have an epidemic of horny women everywhere, and that of course, if you give a woman this drug and it "works", it will not necessarily *only* work on her desire for her husband....oh nos! She might be horny for other men, too! This (among many other reasons) was one of the things that squealched it.

I think people have gotten over that fear now. Mostly.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

It's not really a female viagra, even if it works. Viagra does nothing for a man's desire level.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OHHHHH NOOOOOO!!!!!


It is the end of society! Women will lose all control and start humping anything in the streets!!!

So will you need a prescription?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd try it, just for fun. Don't need it but would want to see what the effect is. I wonder if it is something you are supposed to take daily or on the spot? (I guess if it is daily, I wouldn't do it....too much hassle...but on the spot, for sure!)


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Kind of funny, when this drug first went to trials and attempted approval by the FDA, some of the men reviewing the issue were afraid that if this drug worked "too well" then we'd have an epidemic of horny women everywhere, and that of course, if you give a woman this drug and it "works", it will not necessarily *only* work on her desire for her husband....oh nos! She might be horny for other men, too! This (among many other reasons) was one of the things that squealched it.
> 
> I think people have gotten over that fear now. Mostly.


If you're talking about the fear that it will turn women into uncontrollable sex maniacs that throw monogamy to the wind--then yeah, that's a laughable thought.

If you're talking about a situation where a wife doesn't want to have sex with her husband because of the gajillion non-medical reasons possible--it's not going to have the desired effect. Sure she might get hornier. But nobody's going to get laid.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'd try it, just for fun. Don't need it but would want to see what the effect is. I wonder if it is something you are supposed to take daily or on the spot? (I guess if it is daily, I wouldn't do it....too much hassle...but on the spot, for sure!)


I would definitely try it with Mrs. Conan.

If it could help increase her drive without bad side effects, why not!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> If you're talking about the fear that it will turn women into uncontrollable sex maniacs that throw monogamy to the wind--then yeah, that's a laughable thought.
> 
> If you're talking about a situation where a wife doesn't want to have sex with her husband because of the gajillion non-medical reasons possible--it's not going to have the desired effect. Sure she might get hornier. But nobody's going to get laid.


I was only talking about what I had read about it and what the panel at the FDA and other medical boards were wringing their hands about.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I just don't think it's going to be effective in the vast majority of cases. I have no data to back it up, but I have a feeling the majority of situations where people would place their hope in something like this has little to do with biology.

It certainly might help in cases where women want to get their mojo back because of a pharmaceutical drop in libido---maybe. Sorry--paint me a skeptic.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@faithfulwife, I hadn't heard that but i can totally believe it. I got curious and looked up female viagra on youtube. Here's a nightline story that explained the sexism allegations against the FDA last year when they rejected the drug. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM79Su9ijB8

My worry is that this drug might be raising people's (women and men) hopes prematurely. I was watching the news tonight and my heart broke when I saw one woman crying uncontrollably during her testimony to the FDA because her husband was about to divorce her due to low libido. She explained how desperate she was for a solution to her problem. I just hope that this isn't a marketing ploy by a pharmaceutical company to sell a drug that doesn't really work, KWIM?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

From what I have read, it is definitely not something that works strongly on most women. But I think the placebo affect may make it work temporarily on some women.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lila....all reports I've read so far would indicate it is definitely NOT a wonder drug and does not have a high success rate.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> It's not really a female viagra, even if it works. Viagra does nothing for a man's desire level.


You're right. The drug works on brain chemistry where viagra works on blood flow. It was actually developed as an antidepressant and like Viagra, it produced side-effects of increased libido in women (but not in men). That's when the pharm company decided to repackage it as a female libido enhancing drug.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'd try it, just for fun. Don't need it but would want to see what the effect is. I wonder if it is something you are supposed to take daily or on the spot? (I guess if it is daily, I wouldn't do it....too much hassle...but on the spot, for sure!)


From what I saw on that nightline investigation, it has to be taken every day. 



> From what I have read, it is definitely not something that works strongly on most women. But I think the placebo affect may make it work temporarily on some women.


Yep, I too think it's the placebo effect at work.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Dang. Guess I'll have to stick to my home remedy: 3 shots of a tequila and a strip dance by my husband.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Tequila makes her clothes fall off.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Tequila makes my lunch fall out.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It will be a failure. Women don't want a higher libido. They want to complain about your having too high a libido. If they had a higher libido they would blame on it you for forcing them into something or other.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> It will be a failure. Women don't want a higher libido. They want to complain about your having too high a libido. If they had a higher libido they would blame on it you for forcing them into something or other.


You turn me on.

Damn you, stop turning me on, you're a DOG!

(giggle) There you go, turning me on again.

Hey did you slip viagra in my coffee! How dare you, jerk!

(tee hee) Gee, you're hot.


----------

